# Good alternative to a Jones LWB?



## Konecny (Apr 9, 2020)

I love the geometry of Jones. Also think I want titanium. (Honestly trying to purchase one from them but having a bit of a difficult time.) Any good alternatives come to mind? Thank you in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi have you phoned Jeff Jones about his bikes? 

If you're emailing them you're out of luck because Jeff likes one on one over the phone. 
Have I tried emailing over the years? YES
Did I get a response some times with a just call me up.

I had one of the very 1st Jones LWB Plus bikes which I sold to a friend. 

I replaced it with a Jones 29"er Diamond which I loved but my short legs and the Diamond frames of the two bikes were too high for me. 

So I now have a Jones LWB Spaceframe which was one of the 1st of them made, now I would like to replace this with a Titanium Jones Medium Spaceframe but with the lockdown I don't know if I'll have the spare money for the next few years? 

Maybe Jeff is in lockdown too?

Happy pedaling 

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konecny (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for the response, and glad to hear you like the bikes! I've been in touch with Jeff over the past several weeks and have a bike basically all spec'd and ready to order. Trying to make some finishing touches, put down a payment, etc. but is really dragging out. I'm a patient person but I am now questioning the company, and their product, given they don't seem to want my $7,000. At this point I continuing my search for a relaxed geometry, do everything bike, preferably with a larger company


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Konecny said:


> Thanks for the response, and glad to hear you like the bikes! I've been in touch with Jeff over the past several weeks and have a bike basically all spec'd and ready to order. Trying to make some finishing touches, put down a payment, etc. but is really dragging out. I'm a patient person but I am now questioning the company, and their product, given they don't seem to want my $7,000. At this point I continuing my search for a relaxed geometry, do everything bike, preferably with a larger company


Well I enjoy my Ritchey Ultra far more and just ride it over 800 kms in far more comfort than my Jones. 
A Jones is a little odd and different. 
More bikes have caught up with Jeff Jones.
If I had the money I would buy it Kent Eriksen custom Build myself.
Note if I win Lotto I would also buy a Jones Titanium.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

Konecny said:


> Thanks for the response, and glad to hear you like the bikes! I've been in touch with Jeff over the past several weeks and have a bike basically all spec'd and ready to order. Trying to make some finishing touches, put down a payment, etc. but is really dragging out. I'm a patient person but I am now questioning the company, and their product, given they don't seem to want my $7,000. At this point I continuing my search for a relaxed geometry, do everything bike, preferably with a larger company


I don't know how the current pandemic has affected Jeff and his small business, but I feel like most companies have experienced some sort of delay somewhere along the line, whether it's in their supply chain, manufacturing, delivery, etc. It might be best to give him the benefit of the doubt. In my limited experience with Jeff, his products are worth the wait and in a pandemic-less world, normally delivered expediently.


----------



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

Came in to say Jones SWB. After reading you post I would say that you would be hard pressed o find a bike with as comfortable geo as a jones without going custom. With custom you're are going to pay a ton and most builders focus on their welds and construction techniques over their geo refinements, esp for custom bikes as the geo will always change. As far as "big brands" you wont find anyone with a TT as short as a Jones at a size that would fit you, hell I just bought my 12yo a new bike and the kid bikes have long ass TT. I've compared the offereing from surly and they dont have aynthing within an inch of TT length, even Tumbleweed has a long TT compared to the jones. I don't get the Joens special sauce formula but the short TT seems to put on more up right and more comfy. Short TT are not trending in the bike industry. Personally I think the Jones is worth waiting for and it sounds like you are close.


----------



## morphosity (Mar 3, 2011)

nowhereyonder said:


> I don't know how the current pandemic has affected Jeff and his small business, but I feel like most companies have experienced some sort of delay somewhere along the line, whether it's in their supply chain, manufacturing, delivery, etc. It might be best to give him the benefit of the doubt. In my limited experience with Jeff, his products are worth the wait and in a pandemic-less world, normally delivered expediently.


+1

I've found Jonesbikes very good to deal with over the years (nearly ten now!!) so I would guess the pandemic may be affecting them in some way.

As for alternatives, it depends what aspects of the Jones LWB you are most interested in - whether you want 29+ tyres, whether it has to be Ti, similar geometry, rigid, how many rack bosses you want etc.

For me the key feature of the LWB is that the rider is more centred between the wheels than the SWB or more traditional bikes, and the wheelbase is relatively long which gives a wide balance point to control grip at each end of the bike. That said this bike, more than most has been designed as a system so I haven't found it particularly useful to try and pick aspects of its geometry to help me decide on other bikes. However I have found this overall characteristic to be present in what could be loosely termed "modern" or forward geometry bikes including my Geometron G16 and a Cotic SolarisMax which I got a few weeks ago. I'd say something like that Cotic would also be a fairly solid do it all bike.

Without going custom, Stooge Cycles seems to have the next most similar thing to a Jones, at least in the design intent. As far as I can see, there aren't any options from large companies I'd consider alongside either of those apart from maybe an ECR or one of the 650b+ adventure bikes (e.g. a Marin Pine Mountain or a Timberjack)...


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

morphosity said:


> +1
> 
> I've found Jonesbikes very good to deal with over the years (nearly ten now!!) so I would guess the pandemic may be affecting them in some way.
> 
> ...


Well said. 
You have me thinking to stay with my Jones LWB Spaceframe and maybe just upgrade my forks to titanium ones for a one more comfort.



Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konecny (Apr 9, 2020)

Just checked out Kent Eriksen, great rec, thank you. Going to explore further.

Surprised on the Ritchey Ultra comment as such a dif geometry than Jones.

Happy riding.


----------



## Konecny (Apr 9, 2020)

Cotic SolarisMax looks like worth considering as well, thanks for that. Bummer the larger makers aren't catching up with this trend yet. I came from a Surly Ogre that I had dialed in perfectly but found out I was compensating the geometry with headset spacers, stem length, jones bar, etc. to get the fit/ride I liked. ECR is a little slacker so I may look at that as well. Will check out the other recs as well. Again, thank to all the responders, this is actually very helpful.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I was told by the Bombtrack rep they partially designed their Beyond+ ADV around the Jones Bar, which is standard on the bike. I haven't compared the geo to the Jones, but if you are into the bars this could be an option.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Konecny said:


> Just checked out Kent Eriksen, great rec, thank you. Going to explore further.
> 
> Surprised on the Ritchey Ultra comment as such a dif geometry than Jones.
> 
> Happy riding.


Hi the true geometry of a Jones and the Ritchey Ultra is not that difficult. 
Newer model mountain bikes are having a longer front centre of the bike. 
Theirs a reason why most bikes are different to a Jones over the years (designed for racing) but a lot of new bikes make after 2019 model year are designed for more enjoyment of the ride.
So catching up with Jeff's ideas, it's more about bike setup and fitting now, but unfortunately most bike shops are about just selling bikes. 
Jeff has always been about his ideas and bike fit and setup which is why so many people enjoy them.
I was over my Jones bikes experience and my current bike has been in storage for the last 15 months, I had been trying to sell off.
But with this lockdown I needed a bike to do my Supermarket shopping with, so rebuild and have now been enjoying my rides on her (been out on 25+ km's rides most days). But for 100 km's plus days and bikepacking adventures I'll be riding my Ritchey Ultra because of all day comfort.

Happy riding

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Konecny said:


> I love the geometry of Jones. Also think I want titanium. (Honestly trying to purchase one from them but having a bit of a difficult time.) Any good alternatives come to mind? Thank you in advance for your thoughts!


I don't know exactly what geometry aspects of a Jones Bike appeal to you, but if you want a titanium plus bike, I recommend you look at a Beaux Jaxon by Bearclaw Bicycle Co. It's offered primarily as a drop bar bike, but you can get them to build it with Jones H-bar, which you can get in carbon.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I think the Beaux Jaxson has a similar HTA & STA as the Jones Bikes SWB. Russ over at PathLessPeddled reviewed one last year & he likes it. I think max clearance in the frame is 27.5x2.8 & with the right fork 27.5x3.0. Not sure if they offer a TI fork for that model, but the Thuderclaw gravel/bikepacking bike does have the option of the Bearclaw TI fork.


----------



## Konecny (Apr 9, 2020)

Update: I have decided to move forward with the Jones Titanium LWB with carbon wheels. Thanks all for the great recommendations!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Konecny said:


> Update: I have decided to move forward with the Jones Titanium LWB with carbon wheels. Thanks all for the great recommendations!


That's great news, as after riding my Jones LWB Spaceframe for the last few weeks I have started enjoying her again. 
I'm going to be changing my Jones Titanium Loop handlebars out too a set of Jones Carbon Loop handlebars which Jeff Jones did recommend me to do.
But after watching the new Jones Titanium LWB Spaceframe review and communicating with a few Jones owners about them it's the way forwards for all.
Enjoy your new Jones once it arrives and did you know there is a Jones Owners Facebook group too.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

